# Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???



## Starvalley (26. März 2009)

Hallo Leute...

muss Euch mal erzählen, was aus der guten und qualitativen hochwertigen "Deutschen Wertarbeit" inzwischen geworden ist.

Bislang wurde mein Teich von einer Aquamax 12.000, einem Bitron 25 und einem Biotec 10 bewegt und gereinigt. Allerdings musste ich vergangenen Sommer alle 2 Wochen den Filter reinigen. Unter anderem auch wegen falscher Anwendung (Man soll die Schwämme halt nicht jedesmal klinisch rein machen - weiß ich nun!).
Um etwas mehr Standzeit zu erhalten, soll meine Filteranlage dieses Jahr etwas anders aussehen. Ich habe nun einen niegelnagelneuen Biotec 18 Screenmatic, den Biotec 10 mit Feinfiltern hinten dran und einen Pflanzenvorteich mit herausnehmbaren 80 Litern Zeolith und 20 Litern Aktivkohle. Das sollte wohl so funktionieren, dachte ich mir. Allerdings spielt da wohl die Screenmatic nicht ganz mit.

Die Screenmatic - von einem autorisierten Fachhändler fertig zusammengebauter Filter - läuft *Rückwärts*. Die Screenmatic muss richtig zusammengebaut sein, da keine andere Variante laut Bedienungsanleitung und laut klarem Menschenverstand möglich ist. Somit muss im Motor der Screenmatic eine Art Verpolung vorhanden sein.
Ich sag Euch, sieht echt lustig aus, wenn die Screenmatig den Grobschmutz sammelt, um ihn anschließend gesammelt dem Teichwasser wieder zuzuführen. :crazy
Eigentlich lustig, wenn der Hammerpreis dieses Filters nicht wäre.

Ist jedoch nicht ganz so schlimm, da der Händler meines Vertrauens sofort eine neue Screenmatic geordert hat und mir diese schnellstmöglich bringen möchte. Die alte Screenmatic darf ich auch noch behalten (Wozu eigentlich?).

Aber mal ganz ehrlich..."Deutsche Wertarbeit" / Made in Germany von einem der renomiertesten Unternehmen, welches sämtliche Produkte mit eigenen weltmarktführenden Technologien kontinuierlich auf Herz und Nieren prüft, kennt den Unterschied zwischen _Vorwärts_ und _Rückwärts_ nicht???

Würde mich interessieren, ob von Euch schon jemand diese Erfahrungen mit der Screenmatic gemacht hat.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Morgen 

Eigentlich sind die Produkte von O**e sehr Hochwertig  Ich denke so etwas kann passieren.
Und wenn du eine neue Screenmatic bekommst ist doch Prima.  Ist natürlich erst einmal extrem Ärgerlich


----------



## Redlisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Moin,

da müsste dann das Steuergerät defekt sein.

Läuft die SM denn nach kurzer Zeit etwas vorwärts und dann wieder rückwärts ?

Normal ist das ja so: alle 30 Minuten fährt sie SM ein paar Sekunden vorwärts, dann 2 sek rückwärts, wieder 5 sek vorwärts etc. Ich glaube der Wechsel ist 3 mal.


Axel


----------



## Starvalley (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Das ist korrekt, Redlisch!

Die Screenmatic fährt alle 30 Minuten ca. 5 Sekunden vor und 2 Sekunden zurück. Und das ganze 3mal. Diese hier fährt jedoch 5 Sekunden zurück und dann 2 Sekunden vor (auch 3 mal).
Und Koi-Uwe muss ich auch zustimmen, eigentlich sind O**e-Produkte sehr gut. Ich zumindest schwöre auf diese Marke und habe fast alles von denen - selbst die Unterwaaserbeleuchtung.

Im ersten Moment ist sowas ärgerlich, aber da der Service stimmt, sollte das Problem in wenigen Tagen erledigt sein.

Übrigends: Heute früh hat mich mein O**e-Händler angerufen um zu bestätigen, dass das Teil angefordert ist. Dabei hat er erwähnt, dass er weitere 5 (Fünf) solche Reklamationen aus der gleichen Lieferung hat.

Aber jetzt mal eine gute Nachricht: Bei uns taut endlich der Schnee ab. Ich glaube, bald ist es endlich Frühling


----------



## Testpilot (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Da hat wohl gewaltig die Qualitätsprüfung  gepennt. Solche schlechen Chargen dürfen eigentlich nicht auf den Mark gelangen


----------



## matzeed7 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Alles nur aus werbezwecken!


----------



## Testpilot (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

stimmt, dass kommt gut an bei den Kunden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*



Starvalley schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> ... und mir diese schnellstmöglich bringen möchte. Die alte Screenmatic darf ich auch noch behalten (Wozu eigentlich?).



ich habe auch einen (funktionstüchtigen) Screenmatic 

Ist doch prima, dann hast du direkt ein paar "Ersatzteile",..

das blaue Sieb wird bestimmt in 2-3 Jahren (noch keine Ahnung) mal kaputt gehen,.. und dann kannst du es ja einfach von Hand tauschen,..


In der Produktion von oase, wird man nur kurz testen, wie Axel beschrieben hat, ob es kurz hin und her läuft,..
(Wasser wird das Teil vorher nie zu Gesicht bekommen).

tja,.. kann immer mal passieren,...
(aber wo "made" drauf steht muss nicht "made" drinn stecken)

=> sach mal bescheid, ob der Fehler wirklich "im Motor" oder im Steckernetzteil steckte...
(weiss gerade nicht, was für eine Spannung aus dem Netzteil kommt)...

mfG.


----------



## Redlisch (27. März 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> => sach mal bescheid, ob der Fehler wirklich "im Motor" oder im Steckernetzteil steckte...
> (weiss gerade nicht, was für eine Spannung aus dem Netzteil kommt)...
> 
> mfG.



sollte vom Netzteil kommen, da hier ausser dem Netzteil auch noch die Steuerung drinnen sitzen müsste. Am Motor sehe ich keine Elektronik.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob du nur den schwarzen Kasten oder eine komplette SM bekommst.

Axel


----------



## Starvalley (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Hallo Leute, ich muss gerade mal diesen Threat neu auspacken und ihn beenden (mag es nicht, wenn Themen offen bleiben und der Abschluss fehlt).

Ich habe heute meine Ersatz-Screenmatic (Komplette Screenmatic-Einheit) bekommen.  Juhuuu - endlich...sofort eingebaut und angeschlossen. Und siehe da: *das Teil läuft auch Rückwärts!!!* :crazy

Ein Anruf bei der Oase-Hotline ergab, dass das nicht sein kann. Solche Art von Fehler passieren bei Oase nicht . Hab mir dann einen Techniker geben lassen, der dann sofort meinte: "Hmmm.......hmmmmm....ich glaube das liegt nicht an der Screenmatic sondern am Trafo!"

Ich hab dann die Verdrahtung beim Trafo geändert (einfach nur Kabel durchgeschnitten, vertauscht und mit Schrumpfschläuchen wieder zusammengefügt).
Und siehe da, nun funktioniert es (beide sogar!)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass Oase solche Fehler nicht macht . Na ja, wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: "Alles wird gut!"

Der Filter funktioniert, ich bin zufrieden und der Teich bleibt sauber. Der nächste Adim der hier um die Ecke biegt kann dann den Threat bitte schließen. (Danke!)

Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas


----------



## tattoo_hh (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

weil man immer billig von einem drittanbieter aus dem ausland kauft...
oder der einkäufer hat in korea seine spezifikationen nich klar genug dargelgt...
da gibt es so viele gründe...
hier verkaufen wollen, aber hier nicht produzieren. wo sollen die leute dann das geld hernehmen um zu kaufen??


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*



Starvalley schrieb:


> "Hmmm.......hmmmmm....ich glaube das liegt nicht an der Screenmatic sondern am Trafo!"
> Grüße aus der Eifel
> Thomas



und was schrieb ich am 27.03.09.



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> "sollte vom Netzteil kommen..."



Darum wunderte mich das du eine neue SM-Einheit bekommst, wer die Diagnose gestellt hat, gehört zur Nachschulung im logischen Denken 

Axel


----------



## Kaje (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Ich hätte das Stromkabel des Trafos zum antrieb der Screenmatic nicht durchgeschnitten und selber neu verdrahtet.. Warum?!  Deine Garantie ist jetzt flöten gegangen.. 
Stattdessen hätte ich in der OASE hotline schon ein paar Takte gesagt, wenn sie äußern würden, dass dies nicht sein kann und einen Techniker zur vor Ort besichtigung vorbeikommen lassen.


----------



## SG3 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Ach naja, eine hat er ja noch. Also ein kostenloses Gerät mit Garantie und ein kostenpflichtiges ohne Garantie.


----------



## Dieter_B (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Das ist wohl kein Einzelfall, als ich mich anfang letzen Jahres mit dem Kauf eines Filters beschäftigt habe kam auch der Screenmatic in betracht und nachdem ich mich im I-Net mal schlau gemacht habe, trat das Problem schon letzte Jahr bei den Dingern auf.


----------



## Redlisch (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Biotec 18 Screenmatic - Deutsche Wertarbeit???*

Hallo,

mein 36erSM ist fast 3 Jahre und hatte noch keinen technischen Defekt ...

Ist wie in den Autoforen, kein Mensch wird schreiben das er keinen Defekt hat, sondern nur das man einen hat und was es wohl sein kann. Daraus gleich zu schliessen das das Auto schlecht ist, ist wohl falsch...

Axel


----------

